# تعليم اللغه الانجليزيه بالعربية



## أميرةعزمي (25 فبراير 2012)

تعلم اللغه الانجليزيه باللغه العربية

شرح وافى بالفيديو والكتب باللغه العربية لاول مرة





اثناء بحثي على الانترنت على كورسات انجليزيه ذات مستوى منخفض و شرح ممنهج

ميسر لم اجد الشرح الوافى للمبتدئين بعث لى صديق هذا الموقع الهايل

الذى به اشهر الكتب الانجليزيه بشرح عربي

وافضل الفيديوهات لكل المستويات من المستوى الاول الى التويفل

وايضا للمستويات المنخفضة الشرح باللغه العربية والان لكي

لا اطيل عليكم اترككم مع الموقع ولاكن الموقع يتطلب التسجيل لمشاهدة جميع محتوياته

لمشاهدة وتحميل الفيديوهات والكتب الانجليزيه​
أسالكم الدعاء لى ولوالداى​


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (25 فبراير 2012)

*رد: تعليم اللغه الانجليزيه بالعربية*

موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .


----------

